# Bluebird on ebay



## catfish (Jun 3, 2020)

1941 Goodyear Clipper  Bicycle by Colson   | eBay
					

Check out this Pre-war Art Deco Design. This 1941 beauty will be a conversation piece wherever you ride.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 3, 2020)

misspelled blueturd


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2020)

I'd love to hear the story at how they arrived at that indentification! V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 3, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd love to hear the story at how they arrived at that indentification! V/r Shawn




well, theres this show........


----------



## catfish (Jun 3, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> well, theres this show........




That's what I was thinking.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 3, 2020)

All that needed to be done was to contact the seller and give proper info.  I did.   Might help with a sale and now the price will go up with being prewar


----------



## higgens (Jun 3, 2020)

I think he meant blue bike


----------



## fatbike (Jun 3, 2020)

catfish said:


> 1941 Goodyear Clipper  Bicycle by Colson   | eBay
> 
> 
> Check out this Pre-war Art Deco Design. This 1941 beauty will be a conversation piece wherever you ride.
> ...



It is definitely blue, that is for sure.


----------



## higgens (Jun 3, 2020)

Shh it the price is going up! It’s worth more as a girls Colson then when it was a blue bird!


----------



## 1motime (Jun 3, 2020)

HA!  Seller actually changed the listing.  Now taking offers!


----------

